# griechische Einladung



## hazze (15. März 2007)

hey!!
Also erstmals finde ich diese Seite voll super, weil sie übersichtlich ist und es auch für Anfänger bzw. für Profis gestaltet ist!!

So, nun zu meinem Problem:
Meine Mutter feiert im Sommer ihren 40er und möchte ihre Feier im griechischen Stil einrichten. Nur, die Einladung muss natürlich auch in diesem Look sein.

Könnte mir wer vielleicht Tipps bzw. Tutorials zeigen, die für dieses Thema geeignet sind und mir auch sagen, was man alles so auf eine Einladung draufgeben kann?

Bilder sind auch relativ schwer zu finden, hab allerdings schon ein paar Statuen und Strandbilder.

naja, hoffe ihr könnt mich mit ein paar Tipps helfen!

thx


----------



## Leola13 (15. März 2007)

Hai,

spontan : Säulen, Ruinen, Strand, Sonne, Meer, griechische Fahne, blau/weiss, Ouzo, Feta, griechische Schrift, ...

Das Ganze zusammenrühren und eine hüsche Collage erstellen. Fang einfach mal an, mir kommen die besten Ideen bei der Arbeit, und poste evtl. ein Zwischenergebnis oder wenn es Probleme gibt.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Jay (15. März 2007)

Huhu,

geht mir ebenso mit der Seite, daher an dieser Stelle (wenn auch an der falschen Stelle  ) mal ein riesen Lob an die Admins und Coder von der Seite, habt was schönes aufgebaut, Respekt!

Jetzt zu deinem Problem *g

Spontan habe ich in der google Bilder Suche unter "Griechenland" und "Griechenland +Tempel" (ohne "") schonmal jede Menge Bilder gefunden, die für diese Einladung interessant sein könntne, probier einfach mal, hier z.B. eins meiner Ergebnisse: >>Klick<<


Zum Stil der Schrift auf der Einladung würde ich einfach mal in Microsoft Word schaun, ob es da nicht eine Schrift gibt, die irgendwie griechisch rüberkommt...zusätzlich kannst du unter anderem  >hier< 
einen griechischen Font herunterladen, sprich, damit einige Worte mithilfe eines Wörterbuchs oder eines netten fremdsprachig begabten Menschen direkt auf griechisch mit den griechischen Zeichen einbringen (wobei ich das mit dem griech. Font selbst noch nicht probiert habe, ist einfach bei der Google suche rausgekommen die Seite! )

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen, viel erfolg damit 

mfg 
Jonas


----------



## hazze (19. März 2007)

hey!

Danke erstmals für eure Anregungen, haben mir sehr geholfen!!

Das wäre einmal mein Bearbeitung der Vorderansicht.
Dahinter ist dann nur noch ganz leicht das Meer  mit dem Text halt.

Dazu noch eine Frage: Meine Mutter will das ganze als A4 zusammengeklappt haben und dann ist jedoch die Innenseite zum Teil weiß, deshalb bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem Übergang, der dann irgendwann auf der Hälfte der oberenen Seite endet.

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir da noch ein paar Tipps geben!!

Danke im Voraus!!

lg hazze


----------



## Fiene (21. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde nicht so eine Türe nehmen, ich würde eher zu so etwas tendieren und die passende Schrift wählen, ich habe die Greek genommen, es gibt sicher bessere. Habe nicht viel Zeit gehabt. Mit etwas mehr Zeit und sauberer Arbeit würde das schon eher griechisch wirken.

Liebe Grüße

Fiene


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. März 2007)

Hi,
so am Rande. Es sieht immer sehr merkwürdig aus finde ich, wenn deutsche Wörter mit griechischen Buchstaben geschrieben werden.
deshalb hab ich mal in einem Onlinedictionary nachgeschlagen was Einladung heißt: 


> invitation	 = 	?????????
> prosklisi


Ansonsten was Bilder bertifft kannst e ja mal in flickr.com suchen. die Fotos da haben in der Regel auch eine ausreichende größe um eine einigermaßen gute Auflösung hinzubekommen.

Viele Grüße


----------

